# SUV Coming Soon!



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

I can not wait for it to be finished!


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I can not wait for it to be finished!


What color combo is that? Looks like ice blue?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

YOU SUCK

...said every jealous person ever


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

It is in ice blue hull with a blue tone white deck.


----------



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

> YOU SUCK
> 
> ...said every jealous person ever


Yeah that!   Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats Gonna' be a nice looking ride.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

All I gotta say is may the force be with you, get rollers on your trailer and inspect that beotch before it hits the road.

Congrats!


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

how long was the process,,start to finish


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> All I gotta say is may the force be with you, get rollers on your trailer and inspect that beotch before it hits the road.
> 
> Congrats!


I have already looked into adding rollers to the trailer and it will probably be one of the first things I do.



> how long was the process,,start to finish


So far I am at 5 1/2 months and about another week or two to go.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> It is in ice blue hull with a blue tone white deck.


My Suv is ice blue also. Great color.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

I finally have it!  I have a few more things I am going to do and I am done.


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

did you see any other suv's being built


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Why do you need rollers on your boat trailer? Buy a can of silicone spray and save $300...


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> did you see any other suv's being built



They were working on a couple when I was there.  I had to wait six months for mine, so be prepared to wait.



> Why do you need rollers on your boat trailer?  Buy a can of silicone spray and save $300...


After launching my boat again today, I can see the need for a second roller.  The extra roller will make sure the boat does not scrape on the other cross beam.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

> I finally have it!  I have a few more things I am going to do and I am done.



Looks good. You may want to move the grab bar box to the front, add a cushin if that's where a 2nd person is going to sit and mount the on top of the box.

Of course run it for a while as it might be perfect for me. I lean on my bar and NEED the extra 6" of cockpit space.

What size Tohatsu is on there? I'll love it once you get everything "dialed in" and it's performing the best it can. You will be surprised how well it performs as well as running in some nasty weather.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking skiff! Congrats!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Where did you put your roller.. as in which cross brace?

Brazil.. It looks like a 40 TLDI


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet skiff!! you should bring it out to the Ankona Owners weekend in Titusville October 6th and 7th. Loving the decal on the back window of the truck!


----------



## awelch1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome skiff


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> Where did you put your roller.. as in which cross brace?
> 
> Brazil.. It looks like a 40 TLDI



I have yet to get a roller but I am planning on putting a couple on soon. It is a 40 TLDI and so far no complaints. One addition I have made is a switch on my console for trim and tilt. Thankfully it was not too difficult and I did not mess anything up.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I have the same perko lights on the side of my grab bar console...love em. Nice boat!


----------

